# New member - Talkin about Snowboard Addiction



## N8dahwg (Nov 2, 2010)

Wasup everyone? My name is Nate Slemp and I'm a rep for a company called Snowboard Addiction. They're a relatively new company that specializes in quality snowboard instruction. They are the best of the best as far as teaching people how to tear it up. I made a little promo video for them and thought you guys might be interested. 

As appreciation of letting me post on your forum I'm giving everyone a discount as well. Use: SBA10 to get a 10% discount from their site if you do decide to check out their product.

Anyways here is the link to the vid: 

YouTube - Snowboard Addiction Video Review - My Thoughts On This Company

They also have several free videos on youtube so be sure to look for them! Just type snowboard addiction and you'll find them.
If you have any questions I'd be more than happy to answer them at [email protected]
Enjoy and keep up the good shredding! 
N8


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice work. I even learned something from just the overview lol I've been bending my back knee in the wrong way on manuals  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## N8dahwg (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey no problem! Glad you enjoyed the vid and picked up a little something from it. Hopefully that gives you the thought that you can learn a ton from these guys.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome, but I'm confused. When did they start the company as I bought the box set last year?

I agree the videos are very helpful. They have helped me greatly as I got them at the end of the season so reviewing them for this upcoming season. If they have more I'd be interested..

WOOO is see they have a buttering video now, guess I'll need to order that need to check my Paypal account

-Slyder


----------



## N8dahwg (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey! They've been in business for a little over a year. The boxset now includes the buttering but you can buy the buttering DVD separate too


----------

